# El natural hairgrass



## Soilwork (24 Jun 2018)

Left a tub outside last summer with a bit of soil in it and some eco complete.  




 

Moved it the other day to find a carpet of hairgrass haha.  Bucket was covered with snow and ice of the winter.  I wonder what the PAR is at the substrate?


----------



## PARAGUAY (26 Jun 2018)

last summer I set up a "Springwatch" pond not a washing up bowl a old toybox 12" deep and put some canal plants in. never even thought about it with the winter,beast from east and freezing temps, in late spring noticed most survived and now some growing emmersed incuding moss


----------



## tam (26 Jun 2018)

I think it grows natively (UK). I have (had) a tray outside, but a blackbird pulled a lot up to make a space for a bath - I imagine it will grow back though.


----------



## kadoxu (26 Jun 2018)

tam said:


> I think it grows natively (UK)


I think so too.


----------



## Soilwork (29 Jun 2018)

It just shows a different side to what is commonly thought is required to grow this plant.  It’s amazing what happens if you just leave things be.


----------



## zozo (29 Jun 2018)

It's a Spike-rush family, almost all are cosmopolitan. The eleocharis acicularis definitively is.


----------



## Soilwork (29 Jun 2018)

zozo said:


> It's a Spike-rush family, almost all are cosmopolitan. The eleocharis acicularis definitively is.



Harder to grow in my tank though


----------

